# Tomcat 5.5.20 Installation



## padde479 (25. Dez 2006)

Hi Forum!

Ich habe ein Problem bei der Installation des Tomcat-Servers unter SuSE Linux 9.3. Ich habe die Version 5.5.20 heruntergeladen und entpackt. Die folgenden Variablen habe ich gesetzt:

JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_04
CATALINA_HOME=$HOME/apache-tomcat-5.5.20
PATH=$PATH:/home/tomcat/apache-tomcat-5.5.20/bin
CLASSPATH=.;/home/tomcat/apache-tomcat-5.5.20/common/lib/servlet-api.jar
export JAVA_HOME CATALINA_HOME PATH CLASSPATH
Wenn ich jetzt in der Kommandozeile _/home/tomcat/apache-tomcat-5.5.20/bin/startup.sh_ eingebe, erhalte ich folgende Ausgabe:

Using CATALINA_BASE:   /home/tomcat/apache-tomcat-5.5.20
Using CATALINA_HOME:   /home/tomcat/apache-tomcat-5.5.20
Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: /home/tomcat/apache-tomcat-5.5.20/temp
Using JRE_HOME:       /usr/lib/jvm/jre

Wie bekomme ich den Server denn zum Laufen? Weiß jemand Rat?

Schon einmal vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß
Padde


----------



## mephi (25. Dez 2006)

dein server läuft 

das tur er zumindest bei mir nachdem das kommt


----------



## padde479 (25. Dez 2006)

Hi,

bei mir tut er es nicht. Wenn ich in einem Browser _http://localhost:8080_ eingebe, erscheint die Meldung, das die Verbindung fehlgeschlagen ist. Außerdem bekomme ich folgende Meldung, wenn ich die Konsole öffne:

bash: /home/tomcat/apache-tomcat-5.5.20/common/lib/servlet-api.jar: Keine Berechtigung
Wieso das denn? Ich habe doch alles bei mir im home-Verzeichnis?

Gruß
Padde[/list]


----------



## mephi (25. Dez 2006)

hm also bei mir ist das eine weile her dass ich meinen tomcat eingerichtet habe. hatte anfangs auch schwierigkeiten.. kann mich aber leider nicht mehr an die fehlermeldungen erinnern.

war nur was wegen den rechten..
bei mir(unter mac osx) lags dann daran das ich am besten aus dem /bin/ ordner heraus die startup mit "sh startup.sh" aufgerufen habe..

aber obs unter linux genauso einfach zu lösen ist.. ka


----------



## Caffè Latte (26. Dez 2006)

Hi,

wer bist du überhaupt?  Ich meine dich jetzt natürlich nicht persönlich, sondern den Benutzer, der bei dir den Tomcat startet. Das sollte ja nicht root sein, also nimmt man einen eigenen Benutzer, der bei dir wohl "tomcat" heißt (weil das Homeverzeichnis auch so heißt).

Wechsel mal in einer Konsole in das Verzeichnis "home/tomcat/apache-tomcat-5.5.20/common/lib/" und lass dir dann mal die Dateien mit "ls -l" anzeigen. Dann siehst du Eigentümer, Gruppen und alle Berechtigungen. Sollten hier was nicht stimmen einfach anpassen.

Hoffe es hilft ...


----------



## dodo (26. Dez 2006)

Hi,

was spricht denn das Logfile logs/catalina.out?
Könnte evtl. weiterhelfen

Gruß
dodo


----------



## padde479 (27. Dez 2006)

In den Logfiles steht folgendes:

_catalina.out_

This release of Apache Tomcat was packaged to run on J2SE 5.0
or later. It can be run on earlier JVMs by downloading and
installing a compatibility package from the Apache Tomcat
binary download page.

_catalina.err_

28/12/2006 08:54:37 7302 jsvc.exec error: Cannot open PID file /var/run/jsvc.pid, PID is 7302
28/12/2006 08:54:37 7301 jsvc.exec error: Service exit with a return value of 255

Habe aber J2SE 5.0 installiert. Keine Ahnung, was ich noch machen soll.

Gruß
Padde


----------



## robertpic71 (27. Dez 2006)

Bist du schon dem Hinweis von Caffe Latte nachgegangen?

Auch mein Tipp wäre, dass der User welcher Tomcat startet, nicht die notwendigen Berechtigungen für die zu verwendeten Dateien hat. 

Starte den Tomcat mal testweise (!) als root. Wenn er als root funktioniert, liegt es ziemlich sicher an den Berechtigungen.


----------



## padde479 (27. Dez 2006)

Es lag nicht an den rechten, sondern an meiner eigenen Blindheit! Ich habe die Umgebungsvariable *JRE_HOME* in meiner _.bashrc_-Datei angepasst. Wie beim ersten Posting zu lesen ist, stand dort


> Using JRE_HOME: /usr/lib/jvm/jre


Das ist aber die Version 1.4.2_11 und nicht J2SE 5.0, wie es die Version 5.5 des Tomcat-Servers verlangt. Schaue ich jetzt in die _catalina.out_, steht dort folgendes:

```
27.12.2006 17:16:30 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener lifecycleEvent
INFO: The Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was
not found on the java.library.path: /usr/java/jdk1.5.0_04/jre/lib/i386/client:/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_04/jre
/lib/i386:/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_04/jre/../lib/i386
27.12.2006 17:16:30 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
27.12.2006 17:16:30 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 3583 ms
27.12.2006 17:16:31 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
27.12.2006 17:16:31 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.5.20
27.12.2006 17:16:31 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost start
INFO: XML validation disabled
27.12.2006 17:16:36 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
27.12.2006 17:16:37 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
27.12.2006 17:16:37 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/93  config=null
27.12.2006 17:16:37 org.apache.catalina.storeconfig.StoreLoader load
INFO: Find registry server-registry.xml at classpath resource
27.12.2006 17:16:38 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 7207 ms
```
Das war das Ergebnis, welches ich eigentlich auf *stdout* erwartet hatte. Jetzt läuft der Server und ich kann ihn über einen beliebigen Browser mittels *http://127.0.0.1:8080* erreichen!

Ich danke euch trotzdem für eure Mühen!

Gruß
Padde


----------

